# spijshuizen



## eric489

Hi all !

I just came across a word for which I didn't find any suitable translation.

Here's the context : 

" (...) het uitbaten en inrichten van een of meerdere hotels, motels, restaurants, spijhuizen (...) "


----------



## Suehil

Eating houses that are not up-market enough to be called restaurants.  In English I would go for 'cafes'.


----------



## eric489

Suehil said:


> Eating houses that are not up-market enough to be called restaurants.  In English I would go for 'cafes'.




Ok, but would you have a French translation for this ?

Because I get the word café too further in the text, but it's for something totally else.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

'Spijshuis': in this sense _spijs_ can be rather well compared to Norwegian 'spise'. And (obviously) _huis - hus_.

As for French, your quote made me think of one or another legal text, so I had a look there. (Belgian laws are always published in French and Dutch):

"... de  drankslijterijen, de hotels, herbergen, *spijshuizen*, ..."
"... les débits de boissons, les hôtels, auberges, *restaurants*,... 
See here.

"... Koninklijk besluit van 12 december 1951 betreffende de toepassing in de hotels, *spijshuizen* en drankslijterijen ..."
"...Arrêté royal du 12 décembre 1951 relatif à l'application dans les hôtels, *restaurants* et débits de boissons ..."
and here.

Take care,

Frank


----------



## eric489

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 'Spijshuis': in this sense _spijs_ can be rather well compared to Norwegian 'spise'. And (obviously) _huis - hus_.
> 
> As for French, your quote made me think of one or another legal text, so I had a look there. (Belgian laws are always published in French and Dutch):
> 
> "... de  drankslijterijen, de hotels, herbergen, *spijshuizen*, ..."
> "... les débits de boissons, les hôtels, auberges, *restaurants*,...
> 
> 
> "... Koninklijk besluit van 12 december 1951 betreffende de toepassing in de hotels, *spijshuizen* en drankslijterijen ..."
> "...Arrêté royal du 12 décembre 1951 relatif à l'application dans les hôtels, *restaurants* et débits de boissons ..."
> 
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Frank



Thank you very much Frank.

I kind of knew what "spijshuis" meant when I first saw it, but I wouldn't just rely on a simple guess for a juridic translation (since the French juridic language almost has a word for everything, I tought I could look up for a more specific term ... )

But after all, "restaurant" is the most suitable word for this context.
Just that in Dutch, they see thing differently. As I have today learned that they see a restaurant as a so called "spijshuis" if it is less eating-centered as a normal restaurant.

Thanks again


----------



## Chimel

Probably too late for Eric, but you never know... I think a good equivalent in French for "spijshuis" is also "taverne".

You know these eating-houses where you can almost eat like in a restaurant, but the choice is usually more limited and more basic, the quality may be lower, the setting is simpler (no cloth on the table), on the other hand the opening hours are more flexible (you can still order a meal at 11.00 pm)... Well many of these places are called "tavernes".

In France, they also speak of "gargotes".


----------



## eric489

Merci pour ta réponse.

Taverne est bien aussi, mais c'est trop tard, la traduction est déjà partie ( la personne en était satisfaite )


----------



## Chimel

Si le client est content, tout va bien !


----------



## Taalmsje

It doensn't seem to be a word that is still commonly used in Dutch though. It is very old-fashioned I think. I certainly have never come across it before in written or spoken Dutch.


----------

